# scotch grain leather



## bulla (May 26, 2006)

What is scotch grain leather? is it some pattern embossing? is it inferior leather?


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

bulla said:


> What is scotch grain leather? is it some pattern embossing? is it inferior leather?


It's a pebble grained embossing made to look like course-grained leather. It isn't, as a hard and fast rule, made from inferior leather, but since the natural grain and texture of the leather is obsfucated by the embossing, the process does lend itself to using leather that is inferior. It depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

I like it in brown, but black, IMO, looks too artifical. Here's the C&J version:


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I _loooooves_ me my Scotch grain leather!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Scotch grain leather is embossed with a pebbled pattern. Typically, it is done with skins from older animals than are typically used for plain calfskin. Leather from older animals is typically thicker and more likely to be scarred in some way, which the embossing covers up.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone know of a current offering in scotch grain that is not a wing tip? Maybe just a blucher or something?

Danny


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Danny said:


> Anyone know of a current offering in scotch grain that is not a wing tip? Maybe just a blucher or something?
> 
> Danny


Here you go:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=1366873&Parent_Id=522&default_color=Brown


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Whatever happened to shrunken calf? And what, exactly, is _zug _leather? (I know it doesn't come from the planet Zug, but that's about all.)


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

"BruichLaddich Grain"™ was originally developed by thrifty Scots on the Isle of Islay as a method of utilizing the mash byproduct of of the whisky distillation process. Romanticized stories are oft told to credulous tannery tourists of the process dating to the Picts, but that's dubious. 

Utilizing vintage charred oak barrels that have served their whisky aging purpose, Highland cattle skins are layered within the barrels and interspersed with copious amounts of leftover barley mash. 

Over time, sometimes as long as 12 or more years, the skins develop the familiar pebbled, shrunken grain. The mash also imbues the skin with its customary Cognac color. Hides aged 30 years are the connoisseur's choice, and only available at the most exclusive bespoke bootmakers. Most are private firms who only accept commissions via referral. Completely unknown on enthusiast forums. In less democratic times the skins were reserved for nobles.

Known in the U.S. as "Scotch" grain, a misnomer. Scots' grain is correct for those unable to properly pronounce BruichLaddich. Much of what passes for genunine Scots' grain is ersatz non-Celtic dairy cattle gunge squeezed twixt embossing rollers to simulate the effect of mash aging.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Try A&E. I have a pair in brown leeds model.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

jamgood;790089
Known in the U.S. as "[B said:


> Scotch[/B]" grain, a misnomer. Scots' grain is correct for those unable to properly pronounce BruichLaddich. Much of what passes for genunine Scots' grain is ersatz non-Celtic dairy cattle gunge squeezed twixt embossing rollers to simulate the effect of mash aging.


Correct me if I am wrong, but since the skins are tawed...not tanned...in whisky, isn't the term _Scotch_ grain actually correct?

Buzz


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I like scotch grained leather, especially in shell cordovan.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I like scotch grained leather, especially in shell cordovan.


----------



## sergun (May 3, 2008)

It looks terrific and attracts accordingly (women like scotch grain more than spectators :icon_smile_wink:
https://img212.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1031829dz6.jpg


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

This should clear up any confusion www.scotchgrain.co.jp

Zug is a waterproof grained leather most often associated with "Veldtschoen" boots and shoes (Afrikaans for "field shoe", although the Vesdtschoen was developed by an Englishman, Albert Ingham of Northampton). Zug leather originates from the famous tannery of the Swiss town of the same name. The innovative, thrifty tanners of the area utilized a milk chocolate syrup in much the same manner as the Scots of Islay. The chocolate imparts the characteristic dark brown color and natural waterproofing of Zug leather.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> This should clear up any confusion www.scotchgrain.co.jp
> 
> Zug is a waterproof grained leather most often associated with "Veldtschoen" boots and shoes (Afrikaans for "field shoe", although the Vesdtschoen was developed by an Englishman, Albert Ingham of Northampton). Zug leather originates from the famous tannery of the Swiss town of the same name. The innovative, thrifty tanners of the area utilized a milk chocolate syrup in much the same manner as the Scots of Islay. The chocolate imparts the characteristic dark brown color and natural waterproofing of Zug leather.


Thank you for the marvelous explanation! I'd known the leather was waterproof/water resistant, but had no added information. I suspect Zug leather not only aids in keeping one's feet dry, but must be pretty tasty when properly prepared! My curiosity was aroused as a result of my interest in a pair from Shipton and Heneage that uses Zug leather, and indeed employs Veldtschoen construction.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> Thank you for the marvelous explanation! I'd known the leather was waterproof/water resistant, but had no added information. I suspect Zug leather not only aids in keeping one's feet dry, but must be pretty tasty when properly prepared! My curiosity was aroused as a result of my interest in a pair from Shipton and Heneage that uses Zug leather, and indeed employs Veldtschoen construction.


Have not investigated the actual private label footwear maker(s), but like the brand name "Hoggs of Fife" www.fifecountry.co.uk > men's footwear > British made welted footwear. (Not BS this time)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Have not investigated the actual private label footwear maker(s), but like the brand name "Hoggs of Fife" www.fifecountry.co.uk > men's footwear > British made welted footwear. (Not BS this time)


Thank you for the Hoggs site. I'd never visited it before, and I like it. Interesting merchandise and a usefull layout. Curiously, I believe I have a Hoggs' oilskin from about 20 years ago somewhere in the back of my closet.


----------

